# Fridge/Freezer



## Winnie1 (Jun 22, 2008)

Our Fridge/Freezer in our Winnebago Elante has stopped working, does any one have any ideas. To begin with it was tripping out our electrics so we went on to running it off the gas, and now that isn't working?!!?!? Does anyone know what could be the problem.

Any help/advise would be greatly appreciated

Paula & Marc


----------



## 113663 (Jun 24, 2008)

*fridge*

What is the manufacturer and model number of the fridge?


----------



## Winnie1 (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: fridge*

It is a Norcold 682


----------



## 113663 (Jun 24, 2008)

*fridge*

No idea what is wrong but if you email Bill Scarince he may be able to help.
[email protected]


----------

